# rechtliche Bedenken bei utube Downloads



## plastickarma (15. Aug 2008)

Hallo,
ich schreibe ein Programm (mit JavaSE 1.6), dass von einer Youtube Seite die VideoURL extrahiert, das Flash-Video herunterlädt und mit einem externen Werkzeug dieses Flash-Video in eine Audio-Datei umwandelt. Gibt es für mich als Entwickler oder als Anwender irgendwelche rechtlichen Bedenken bei diesem Programm?

Liebe Grüße und danke für eure Kommentare,
Benjamin


----------



## SlaterB (15. Aug 2008)

ähm, youtube fragen kommt nicht in Frage?
wenn du dir das Auto von Person A leihen willst, fragst du dann auch lieber B?

http://www.youtube.com/t/terms



> You agree not to use or launch any automated system, including without limitation, "robots," "spiders," or "offline readers," that accesses the Website in a manner that sends more request messages to the YouTube servers in a given period of time than a human can reasonably produce in the same period by using a conventional on-line web browser.





> You agree to not engage in the use, copying, or distribution of any of the Content other than expressly permitted herein, including any use, copying, or distribution of User Submissions of third parties obtained through the Website for any commercial purposes.


----------



## SebiB90 (16. Aug 2008)

Es gibt doch schon viele Programme die youtube videos runterladen können bzw nur die audio spur.


----------

